# Varun Gandhi - The Indian Idiot



## karnivore (Mar 17, 2009)

Just when you thought, you have seen enough, these BJP idiots almost always pull one from their arse. Meet Varun, the idiot without a reason.



> The strident communal overtones of the campaign being run by 'the other' Gandhi son, Varun, contesting his maiden Lok Sabha election from this constituency, has left even workers of his Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) shocked.
> 
> The 29-year-old son of Maneka and the late Sanjay Gandhi was on Sunday issued a notice by the district authorities in Pilibhit, the constituency so carefully nurtured by his mother who gave up the seat to ensure his easy entry into the Lok Sabha.
> 
> ...


Source


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 17, 2009)

is there a option like " No one " in polling booth ...??? i want to vote for it ...


----------



## Mystic (Mar 17, 2009)

^ Yes, It may not be on the EVMs, but you can caste 'no-vote' by other way. Rule 49-O



> 49-O. Elector deciding not to vote.-If an elector, after his electoral roll number has been duly entered in the register of voters in Form-17A and has put his signature or thumb impression thereon as required under sub-rule (1) of rule 49L, decided not to record his vote, a remark to this effect shall be made against the said entry in Form 17A by the presiding officer and the signature or thumb impression of the elector shall be obtained against such remark.



The purpose is to prevent election fraud or misuse of votes. Nothing else, though.


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2009)

wtf? Such a jackass.


----------



## curious guy (Mar 17, 2009)

Mystic said:


> ^ Yes, It may not be on the EVMs, but you can caste 'no-vote' by other way. Rule 49-O
> 
> 
> 
> The purpose is to prevent election fraud or misuse of votes. Nothing else, though.



wow!!! you seem to know quite a bit about law


----------



## mehra.rakesh (Mar 17, 2009)

^^ lolz 


just go first thing in the morning to the booth and unplug the power chord behind the evm !!!! or nominate yourself as a candidate named "no one" confusing everyone and win the elections too ....


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 17, 2009)

BJP is a lost case this year even before the polling. Internal squabbles, no leader, no agenda, lame duck CM in Karnataka, Mangalore Issues, no alliances no nothing. This di*khead Varun does his bit to $crew them further.


----------



## Deleted member 26636 (Mar 17, 2009)

wow....height of stupidity.


----------



## red_devil (Mar 17, 2009)

just another wannabe hindu hardliner...


----------



## freshseasons (Mar 17, 2009)

Man how evil.He cannot be idiot as this is not about innocence and that he did it unknowingly.

    He is sacrificing people to win this election. How low can Indian politician go.

    Today he showed he is not above his Ruffian goon father.


----------



## RaghuKL (Mar 17, 2009)

Brief history of Nehru / Gandhi family...
-----------------------------------------


----------



## soul_reaver (Mar 17, 2009)

guys this guy is seriously in fr quick popularity... hes lost his nuts... som1 needs to slap him awake or he mite in his sleep do som a**holic thing... this cud seriously bring down BJP's margins... but who m i to object... i decided long time ago.... wen i was a kid tat well i wudnt vote... reasons
1) its 2 tiring...
2) they r all idiots...


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 17, 2009)

soul_reaver said:


> wen i was a kid tat well i wudnt vote... reasons
> 1) its 2 tiring...
> 2) they r all idiots...



If you are eligible thn you should vote. Yakking on forums will not help the country.


----------



## harry10 (Mar 17, 2009)

amitabhishek said:


> If you are eligible thn you should vote. Yakking on forums will not help the country.


 
Can u name one leader who is not corrupt and works for masses?
If you have one i will vote for him definitely.


----------



## karnivore (Mar 17, 2009)

He has turned a few heads, for sure. EC has filed a case against the dick head.



> *Pilibhit District Magistrate filed an FIR against Bharatiya Janata Party (BJP) leader Varun Gandhi in Pilibhit following an Election Commission directive.
> *
> The Election Commission on Tuesday afternoon directed the District Magistrate to lodge a criminal case against Varun Gandhi for his inflammatory speech against the Muslims in Pilibhit.
> 
> ...


Read on...


----------



## Faun (Mar 17, 2009)

lol...here is the jackass captured and uploaded on utube 
*www.youtube.com/watch?v=LhHH4b3JNMU


----------



## shaunak (Mar 17, 2009)

Foot in mouth anyone?


----------



## krinish (Mar 18, 2009)

But funnily he still says, its conspiracy against him, who the hell he think he is? Bill gates!!!

The CD has been tampered with, The voice is not mine.
But the scary part is, we still have people at large who will still believe him. Thats whats worries me.


----------



## soul_reaver (Mar 18, 2009)

this 1 fr amitabhishek i m sorry if i hurt yr feelings dude but seriously it shud b yappin nt yakkin... common grammatical mistake... yaks r bulls typa thingy found in tibet sorts if i rem... irrelevant in this discussion... n seriously i wanna vote but votin fr lesser of 2 evils isnt much of a vote is it...i wudnt mind standin up for elections but who takes the charge of my life... as in who ll c to it i make it alive to election day... 



Yakkin - 1 definition - the act of talking mainly used when a phone is mentioned .


----------



## Ecstasy (Mar 18, 2009)

1 more idi0t in line, meet Mr.Varun.. bahhhh.


----------



## Stuge (Mar 18, 2009)

hehe I was hearing few of his views and I was in fact laughing .seriously WTF !! is this


----------



## Master of geeks (Mar 18, 2009)

He got what he wanted-Publicity. Too bad!!


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Mar 18, 2009)

one stupid doubt-why is varun gandhi in BJP instead of INC?


----------



## red_devil (Mar 18, 2009)

^ cos his mamma said so


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Mar 19, 2009)

today i saw the footage,...


how stupid he is..


he shouldnt be bannned....

he should be put in school... may be in 3 rd std 



there should be some standards set on who can be polticians


i  not going to vote until we have a option (permanent ) like "i dont want to vote "


----------



## red_devil (Mar 19, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> today i saw the footage,...
> how stupid he is..
> he shouldnt be bannned....
> he should be put in school... may be in 3 rd std
> ...



a. can you please type out in a paragraph or something....after every line you type, you hit 2/3 enters and thus make your post look like a kid who's just beginning to learn to write.

b. you want an option "i dont want to vote" when you're not voting ! sounds lame 

how about varun and you being buddies at school ??


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 19, 2009)

red_devil said:


> ^ cos his mamma said so



Mere pyare Mamma.


----------



## desiibond (Mar 19, 2009)

anyways, he got notice from EC asking why he did those remarks.


----------



## blueshift (Mar 20, 2009)

harry10 said:


> Can u name one leader who is not corrupt and works for masses?
> If you have one i will vote for him definitely.


Don't make such statements. There are definately good politicians in India(ofcourse not Varun Gandhi). You just want to avoid politics like most youths and saying just for the sake of it.

Btw appropriate title for the thread.


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 20, 2009)

Stuge said:


> hehe I was hearing few of his views and I was in fact laughing .seriously WTF !! is this



+1


----------



## Disc_Junkie (Mar 28, 2009)

Varun Gandhi in jail!! lol!!


----------



## red_devil (Mar 28, 2009)

varun gandhi is just another attention wh0r3 !


----------



## mrbgupta (Mar 28, 2009)

naveen_reloaded said:


> i  not going to vote until we have a option (permanent ) like "i dont want to vote "



tell the polling officer.he will arrange for that.


----------



## Rahim (Mar 28, 2009)

Now he is a Political Martyr!!!! Shame on all polticians.


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 28, 2009)

Disc_Junkie said:


> Varun Gandhi in jail!! lol!!



Nothing to be LOLing about.
That was actually court arrest.And by doing that he should make himself available for Pilibhit elections.(As u cant just walk away by giving flarin' communal speeches)


BTW he had soo many supporters in Pilibhit.Its sure he's gonna win for BJP.


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 29, 2009)

He has done nothing wrong. He wants vote and looks like many will vote for him. He is pretty cunning and bold unlike our poor Manmohan Singh. I like his attitude.(my personal opinion)

He dosent care if we are cows, pigs, pedigree or mixed breed. He wants to get media attention and waste/spend our valuable time debatiing over him------->which everyone of us are doing cheerfully.


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 29, 2009)

Gowt1ham said:


> He has done nothing wrong. He wants vote and looks like many will vote for him. He is pretty cunning and bold unlike our poor Manmohan Singh. I like his attitude.(my personal opinion)
> 
> He dosent care if we are cows, pigs, pedigree or mixed breed. He wants to get media attention and waste/spend our valuable time debatiing over him------->which everyone of us are doing cheerfully.



wow...varun's 3rd class  pal is here!


----------



## ajaybc (Mar 29, 2009)

^^lol


----------



## iinfi (Mar 29, 2009)

harry10 said:


> Can u name one leader who is not corrupt and works for masses?
> If you have one i will vote for him definitely.



+1000


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 29, 2009)

Originally Posted by harry10  

Can u name one leader who is not corrupt and works for masses?
If you have one i will vote for him definitely.


Manmohan Singh. 
I am sure he does not do corrupt things, but I am also unsure if he does anything at all.


----------



## amitabhishek (Mar 30, 2009)

soul_reaver said:


> this 1 fr amitabhishek i m sorry if i hurt yr feelings dude but seriously it shud b yappin nt yakkin... common grammatical mistake... yaks r bulls typa thingy found in tibet sorts if i rem... irrelevant in this discussion... n seriously i wanna vote but votin fr lesser of 2 evils isnt much of a vote is it...i wudnt mind standin up for elections but who takes the charge of my life... as in who ll c to it i make it alive to election day...
> 
> 
> 
> Yakkin - 1 definition - the act of talking mainly used when a phone is mentioned .



& whats wrong with your English!! 

yak 2 _Slang_ _Noun_
 noisy, continuous, and trivial talk 
_Verb_
[*yakking*, *yakked*] 
 to talk continuously about unimportant matters [imitative]

Source


----------



## cyborg47 (Mar 30, 2009)

Gowt1ham said:


> Originally Posted by harry10
> 
> Can u name one leader who is not corrupt and works for masses?
> If you have one i will vote for him definitely.
> ...



so your vote goes to congress for manmohan??...


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 30, 2009)

a simple *www.rajeshonfire.co.cc/share/files/imasfsges.jpeg


----------



## Alive_Hunter (Mar 30, 2009)

guys we should accept the fact ..this is indian politics ..
they can do whtever they want to win ..and we can do nothing .... jus cribbing on the forum..

the thing is ...
1. Varun did say those statments .... .. . no-one can deny that from the heart.
2. He did that with a reason, he wanted to be famous... tell me how many of us knew varun before this incident... now every one knows him .. 
3. He is in jail now.... but wil be out soon on bail .. 150% sure ... Tell me how many politicians are in jail... . n how many politicans are without any case against them ....
4. he will definitely win the elections ....  ofcourse he is famous now.. thaks to us and the media.
5. we will forget wht he had done in next 15 days ... after the media stops writting abt him.

this is India ... Mera Bharat Mahan...!!!!!


----------



## george101 (Mar 30, 2009)

nice title


----------



## Gowt1ham (Mar 30, 2009)

Most Indian politicos spend more time in Prison than in office.
If ppl like APJ Kalam try for PM, (which he wont ) I would vote for him blindly.


----------



## confused!! (Mar 30, 2009)

^^But the fact is most of the people who actually vote will not vote for him and instead vote criminals


----------



## faraaz (Mar 31, 2009)

Varun Gandhi is just one of the many reasons I'm not voting for the BJP -.-


----------



## amrawtanshx (Mar 31, 2009)

But still , NSA was wrongly used against him.
Bal Thackeray and other leaders are also infamous cuz of their inflammatory speeches but due to their political standing , all of them escape.
And Varun Gandhi being relatively new is facing the heat as he doesnt have that many influential contacts.
Its a powerful act and is used in very serious conditions ... To book him under NSA must have been in Mayawati's favour.


----------



## expertno.1 (Mar 31, 2009)

Indian politics is a crap , better to get communalism here .


----------



## utsav (Mar 31, 2009)

amrawtanshx said:


> But still , NSA was wrongly used against him.
> Bal Thackeray and other leaders are also infamous cuz of their inflammatory speeches but due to their political standing , all of them escape.
> And Varun Gandhi being relatively new is facing the heat as he doesnt have that many influential contacts.
> Its a powerful act and is used in very serious conditions ... To book him under NSA must have been in Mayawati's favour.



exactly my thoughts


----------

